# P. Subfusca



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Highland, lowland? Is there much of a difference? I googled it and found the highlands are smaller and darker, and the lowlands are more rare? Is this the only difference?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

difrent coulers.... my little highland is stunning! reds blacks :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah right ok, I like the ones with the tint of blue, would that be the lowland one then?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Ah right ok, I like the ones with the tint of blue, would that be the lowland one then?


Dunno but lowlands are my favorites pokie I only have one pokie tho p.regalis


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Dunno but lowlands are my favorites pokie I only have one pokie tho p.regalis


Yeah I might have to have a look at BTS. I'm not allowed any more, but still. :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I might have to have a look at BTS. I'm not allowed any more, but still. :lol2:


Just get a tank inside a tank


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Just get a tank inside a tank


I might just do the feeding and watering outside, I don't see how she can moan then. :lol2: I have reusable heat packs so in the winter I'll just crack them open. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Get a highland, they don't need any heating


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Get a highland, they don't need any heating


Ah right, so lowlands need higher temps? I don't mind heating, I have 2 heatmats going in the winter anyway, I'll need to get a few more for next winter. :lol2:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Not allowed anymore? Pah! Get it anyway!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> Not allowed anymore? Pah! Get it anyway!


My mum won't allow old worlds in the house. I have 2 that I don't want to get rid of, I might be able to sneak another one in without her noticing. :whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

P. subfusca lowland are found around Kandy in Sri Lanka. Its rather lush round here, thick tropical rainforest which runs from 800m above sea level to the shore. Soon after Kandy the land turns to tea plantations where there's very little habitat for them until the tea plantations reach their maximum height around Nuwara Eliyja. This is where the highland form is found, nearly 2000m above sea level.
The Highland form are found in areas with temperatures not disimilar to that in the UK, hence its called Little England. You need warm clothing up here rather than the T-shirt temps around Kandy.
Lowland tend to be lighter in colour and larger.
Highland are darker and seem to restrict themselves to 6" in size.


----------



## bencin exotics (Dec 9, 2010)

I defo say lowland!! The highland are pretty but the lowland are jus stunning! I hope to pick up a beautiful female at the bts! (and spider people!! Lol )
Ben


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> P. subfusca lowland are found around Kandy in Sri Lanka. Its rather lush round here, thick tropical rainforest which runs from 800m above sea level to the shore. Soon after Kandy the land turns to tea plantations where there's very little habitat for them until the tea plantations reach their maximum height around Nuwara Eliyja. This is where the highland form is found, nearly 2000m above sea level.
> The Highland form are found in areas with temperatures not disimilar to that in the UK, hence its called Little England. You need warm clothing up here rather than the T-shirt temps around Kandy.
> Lowland tend to be lighter in colour and larger.
> Highland are darker and seem to restrict themselves to 6" in size.


Thanks very much for the information, that's just what I was looking for. : victory:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol2: @ Ben!


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Thanks very much for the information, that's just what I was looking for. : victory:


Didn't you just get rid of your P.Regalis? I thought you'd backed away from keeping pokies for a while? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd say lowlands too 
Just look at this stunner 

Female


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

oooh picture time.
My lowland:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Can I just jump in on this thread 

Where does P.bara some into all of this? Totally different species and nothing to do with this thread, or another name for either lowland / highland based on a locale or something else?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> P. subfusca lowland are found around Kandy in Sri Lanka. Its rather lush round here, thick tropical rainforest which runs from 800m above sea level to the shore. Soon after Kandy the land turns to tea plantations where there's very little habitat for them until the tea plantations reach their maximum height around Nuwara Eliyja. This is where the highland form is found, nearly 2000m above sea level.
> The Highland form are found in areas with temperatures not disimilar to that in the UK, hence its called Little England. You need warm clothing up here rather than the T-shirt temps around Kandy.
> Lowland tend to be lighter in colour and larger.
> Highland are darker and seem to restrict themselves to 6" in size.


 
Nice clear definitions there Pete
-P


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh and yeah believe it or not I did actually have an adult pair of lowlands for a short while which I mated.... nice spiders ... they went off to live with Becky on here.

This is an old pic of the female, apologies not the clearest picture:-








-P


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks.

P. bara is the name given by chamberlin in 1917 however Pocock originally named it P. subfusca in 1895 so the name was corrected to the former by Peter Kirk in 1996. 

The reason people continue with the name is some believe there's a difference between highland and lowland, there's certainly colour and size differences but this is considered locational variation. Certainly in Europe there's a belief these are two separate species but few have used the holotype as a reference. Recently a "couple of Germans" decided they were going to produce a paper to reintroduce P. bara but for some reason they decided to drop it, perhaps they didnt have enough info or they found the 2 forms to be the same species?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Thanks.
> 
> P. bara is the name given by chamberlin in 1917 however Pocock originally named it P. subfusca in 1895 so the name was corrected to the former by Peter Kirk in 1996.
> 
> The reason people continue with the name is some believe there's a difference between highland and lowland, there's certainly colour and size differences but this is considered locational variation. Certainly in Europe there's a belief these are two separate species but few have used the holotype as a reference. Recently a "couple of Germans" decided they were going to produce a paper to reintroduce P. bara but for some reason they decided to drop it, perhaps they didnt have enough info or they found the 2 forms to be the same species?


Ok, thanks for clearing that up Pete :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Didn't you just get rid of your P.Regalis? I thought you'd backed away from keeping pokies for a while? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nope my P.Regalis is the one I refuse to get rid of. I told mum I'm either keeping her or I'm staying up north. She'll cave eventually, she's the one loosing out. :lol2:



DJ Gee said:


> I'd say lowlands too
> Just look at this stunner
> 
> Female
> image





Poxicator said:


> oooh picture time.
> My lowland:
> image





Paul c 1 said:


> Oh and yeah believe it or not I did actually have an adult pair of lowlands for a short while which I mated.... nice spiders ... they went off to live with Becky on here.
> 
> This is an old pic of the female, apologies not the clearest picture:-
> image
> -P


:mf_dribble: I might just have to buy one at BTS.:blush:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's hear it for the highland lassies


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

yes, lets!


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

My sub adult female


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

My subby - although we're not 100% sure whether she is HL or LL. People have mixed views on her. She's moulted since this picture (she moulted last week), though. She's HUGE now and quite dark with some purpley colouring on her legs.

P.S She's got to be about 7" legspan these days, so perhaps she is a LL.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FreakOonique said:


> My subby - although we're not 100% sure whether she is HL or LL. People have mixed views on her. She's moulted since this picture, though. She's HUGE now and quite dark with some purpley colouring on her legs.
> 
> P.S She's got to be about 7" legspan these days, so perhaps she is a LL.
> 
> ...


That's an impressive size. I well want one now, all these pictures. :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Gotta get some of these by far the best pokie


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Gotta get some of these by far the best pokie


Yeah, they are quite expensive though aren't they?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> That's an impressive size. I well want one now, all these pictures. :flrt:


She's all leg though, hence the name of 'Legs' :lol2:

I've got her infront of me now nomming a big locust. I'll see if I can get some decent pics through the glass.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FreakOonique said:


> She's all leg though, hence the name of 'Legs' :lol2:
> 
> I've got her infront of me now nomming a big locust. I'll see if I can get some decent pics through the glass.


Yeah pokies to tend to be quite leggy, it's why my OH doesn't like them. :lol2: Ah right kool. :2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, they are quite expensive though aren't they?


 
Yeah admittedly they aren't cheap.... but you can get them for less than £100 if you look in the right places.... I paid £95 for a 1.1 pair in 2009 .... so I reckon you could bag a nice adult Female for £90 these days if you keep your eyes peeled.

I would avise not paying more than £100 for one of these Kerry... there's really no need.
-P


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah pokies to tend to be quite leggy, it's why my OH doesn't like them. :lol2: Ah right kool. :2thumb:


My Fasciata isn't that leggy. She is fecking huge though. Like 9" (maybe more) leg span, and she is a BIG spider. 

Whereas Legs, is all legs :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah admitadly they aren't cheap.... but you can get them for less than £100 if you look in the right places.... I paid £95 for a 1.1 pair in 2009 .... so I reckon you could bag a nice adult Female for £90 these days if you keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> I would avise not paying more than £100 for one of these Kerry... there's really no need.
> -P


I was thinking more along the sling line. :lol2: I prefer getting slings, I'm pretty patient and like watching them grow, nearly all of mine are slings. :lol2: How much should I expect to pay for a sling?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FreakOonique said:


> My Fasciata isn't that leggy. She is fecking huge though. Like 9" (maybe more) leg span, and she is a BIG spider.
> 
> Whereas Legs, is all legs :lol2:


:lol2: I don't think they look too leggy, but that's all he ever says when I show him a pokie. "I don't like it, it's too leggy" He does like P.Metallicas though, surprise surprise. :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had Legs for nearly 2 years. Got her as a babby, and watching her double in size with each moult has been amazing.

Pffft, Over rated IMO : victory:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I was thinking more along the sling line. :lol2: I prefer getting slings, I'm pretty patient and like watching them grow, nearly all of mine are slings. :lol2: How much should I expect to pay for a sling?


They do grow pretty quick... so it may well be worth the short investment.

I would imagine you should expect to pay approx. £20-25 for a 'lowland' spiderling.... I might be wrong but if so i'm sure someone will chime in to correct me.
-P


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I don't think they look too leggy, but that's all he ever says when I show him a pokie. "I don't like it, it's too leggy" He does like P.Metallicas though, surprise surprise. :lol2:


think there about 20 euros from schellers and he normal sells stuff a bit cheaper at shows


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FreakOonique said:


> I've had Legs for nearly 2 years. Got her as a babby, and watching her double in size with each moult has been amazing.
> 
> Pffft, Over rated IMO : victory:


That's impressive, I bet it's nice having them from a spiderling and seeing how big they get to.  Yeah same here, he just likes the blue and yellows. I'll probably get one at some point, but I'm not prepared to sell a kidney to afford one just yet. 



Paul c 1 said:


> They do grow pretty quick... so it may well be worth the short investment.
> 
> I would imagine you should expect to pay approx. £20-25 for a 'lowland' spiderling.... I might be wrong but if so i'm sure someone will chime in to correct me.
> -P


Yeah, I got my brachys that have grown an inch and a half in 6 months and I think that's fast.  Ah right thanks for that, not as bad as I thought. :mf_dribble:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my subfusca juvi (pics linked in signature) from bigevo121 not too long ago. 

Can't wait for it to grow up. Currently a 2.5" LS and it has webbed up the upright cricket keeper walls behind a bit of cork bark and put up some curtains. 

We know that it's still alive, but haven't properly seen it in a week or two.. *sulk*

Hopefully it'll come out more after the next moult.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Quite fancy getting a subfusca myself  Having a bit of trouble guessing what form some of these in this thread are though :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Willenium said:


> Quite fancy getting a subfusca myself  Having a bit of trouble guessing what form some of these in this thread are though :whistling2:


I also thought the lowlands were nicer now I'm thinking there the same spider?


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Nope my P.Regalis is the one I refuse to get rid of.


Glad you didn't! Love my little Pokies. 

Amazing pics everyone! Defo on my wishlist! :2thumb: Prefer the lowland tho


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I also thought the lowlands were nicer now I'm thinking there the same spider?


I think the default answer is that the Lowland is the best one but looking at the pics posted earlier I can't really tell much difference although Lisa's specified Highland is probably the particular specimen I'm in favour of.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Willenium said:


> I think the default answer is that the Lowland is the best one but looking at the pics posted earlier I can't really tell much difference although Lisa's specified Highland is probably the particular specimen I'm in favour of.


I reckon a lot of subfusca are "hobby hybrids" where the 2 forms have been crossed indiscriminately at some point in the past.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

actually, i miss posted with mine....she's not a HL but a LL which is why she looks totally different to Lisa's, lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I need another AF (L) if anyone's considering selling


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Here's some images I found showing highland and lowland variations.

These images are not mine and so are copyright of the original owner;


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Here's some images I found showing highland and lowland variations.
> 
> These images are not mine and so are copyright of the original owner;
> 
> ...


Really good images, really shows the difference between the two. :mf_dribble: I think I still prefer the lowland. :flrt:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Here's some images I found showing highland and lowland variations.
> 
> These images are not mine and so are copyright of the original owner;
> 
> ...


Ah excellent, thanks for that dude : victory:

I think I like the Highland most  Wonder if there will be any at BTS...


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Here's some images I found showing highland and lowland variations.
> 
> These images are not mine and so are copyright of the original owner;
> 
> ...


To be honest mate those pictures are a bit on the misleading side - the person who took the shots neglected to mention that the highand pictured is a male.


----------

